

Today we Google. Tomorrow we Volun. - mahesh_rm
http://www.godlikeproductions.com/forum1/message1704358/pg1

======
TylerE
Wow, what a completely terrible name. I honestly think having an easy-to-
spell/type _and_ pronounce name was a factor in Google's success.

~~~
mahesh_rm
Agree... Leave Italians some few more generations to get used to those
cumbersomely intelligible idiom and phonology... :)

------
r1ku
Please tell me a little bit about your product before I leave my email. Could
be awesome of course but it doesn't give much confidence.

~~~
mahesh_rm
It's not my product. It's the product of the guy who invented the initial
search algorithm of Google. :)

